# Large Gaps



## majhemp (Nov 11, 2008)

I am wondering what the best way to fill large gaps is. There were some plaster walls left and we put drywall up. Where the 2 meet there are large gaps I would say 3/4 inch if not more. I cant just paper and mud that so what would be the best way to fill them so I can mud them. Any help would be great thx....


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Go to YOUTUBE.com and type "TAPING DRYWALL" . They will walk you through the entire process.:laughing:


----------



## majhemp (Nov 11, 2008)

You seemed to have missed my question. I am not asking how to tape. Its the large gapes from plaster to drywall that are my concern. Sorry If I confused you with the question.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

caulk it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

Hot mud and bind it all together with mesh, if you have any problems just send me a plane ticket and I'll be right over to fix it for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Duct tape and then throw some texture on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

mouldings:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is easy. Take down the ****ty drywall job and do it again the right way. Problem solved.


----------



## TomWitcomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Use 20min compound .{Its a powder} mix with water to a thick consistancy then apply to the large gaps and finish as normal.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

TomWitcomb said:


> Use 20min compound .{Its a powder} mix with water to a thick consistancy then apply to the large gaps and finish as normal.


 I'll have what he's having.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

first break away any lose plaster then fill with hotmud of your choice , let set , scrape, tape with regular paper tape taping mud, then coat with hot mud again, then two or more coats of light mud . alot of plaster is old enough where the original plaster is dead so 7 out of 10 times id just about guaruntee the hot mud is stronger than the plaster its being applied to anyways.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Majhemp (smoking that stuff?),
A photo sure would be nice? I bet your problem is different than what we are addressing?
Steve


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

You say that there are gaps, do you mean edge to edge, or height of the board to the height of the plaster, if this is what your talking about I would have used 5/8's board then use Durabond 90 (Brown bag) build it up from the the 5/8 bring it flush with the plaster, then skim it with topping compound. Now if you talking gaps in the board cause it was hung wrong mix up some 90 thick like ice cream, pack it in the gaps, then mix another batch like soft serve ice cream then skim over that then finish it off with topping compound. Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

I would prefill any gap in the sheetrock/plaster with 20 min mud, regular mud is not thick enough and you will not be able to fill a 3/4" gap in one coat. Plus 20 min will not shrink like regular mud will and bonds better and drys a lot harder then regular mud. That my 2 cents. hope that helps.


----------



## jebluke (Apr 2, 2009)

I think, polyethylene clay would be a great choice for this kind of situation.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Even I know to use hot mud. But better yet, do just like Leo said



> That is easy. Take down the ****ty drywall job and do it again the right way. Problem solved.


----------



## PeteL (May 1, 2009)

Sounds more like a bad demolition job then bad rock job. The plaster should have been cut straight, dusty but doable. 
Hot mud to fill the joint then top coat.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Rip a 1/2 piece of wood to put in the gap. Then finish as normal.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

If the above solutions don't work try a large mirror and liquid nail. Not only will it concele the error it will add ambience to the room. :smile:


----------

